# Xingyiquan, it ain't always Eastern Mysticism - from the old Blog



## Xue Sheng (Sep 26, 2016)

Xingyiquan, it ain't always Eastern Mysticism - from the old Blog


----------



## mograph (Sep 26, 2016)

I thought the headline was going to be "Xingyiquan, it ain't always pretty."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 27, 2016)

That would have been the title of the video post if I only posted the first video


----------

